# Got My Flu Shot



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2019)

I missed getting one last year and when I called CVS the other day they had a recording that said they give flu shots.  So, when I went there yesterday I asked for one and got it.  I didn't feel a thing either.  

Glad I got that over with!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2019)

Got mine on last visit to pcp.  Never had a problem with them.  Many years ago  got the actual flu and thought I was going to die!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Got mine on last visit to pcp.  Never had a problem with them.  Many years ago  got the actual flu and thought I was going to die!


I know it can be awful to get the flu terry.  I talked to someone who was just getting over it and she told me how bad it was, too.  I haven't had it in ages.  Can't even remember when I had it but it was bad, I know.  

I forgot to get my shot last year but did not get sick.  I left the dr.s office forgetting to get the shot...lol..that's why I'm so glad CVS is doing it.


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2019)

Good for you Ruthanne.

I read somewhere earlier in the year that you should delay
getting the flu jab/shot till at least late October as it really
only effective for about three months, I don't know how
true that is, or where I read it.

Mike.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't know about other countries, but, there is a special stronger flu shot for Seniors here in Canada. It's free through your doctor and pharmacies. I usually wait till November to get my flu shot.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Don't know about other countries, but, there is a special stronger flu shot for Seniors here in Canada. It's free through your doctor and pharmacies. I usually wait till November to get my flu shot.


Here too, @Pinky. I also got my free Senior flu shot in Nov.

Before I retired, nurses used to come to our office building and jab us using various conference rooms.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Don't know about other countries, but, there is a special stronger flu shot for Seniors here in Canada. It's free through your doctor and pharmacies. I usually wait till November to get my flu shot.


There is a different one here for people over 65, too.  I didn't get that one, though.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't forget your other important shots:
Pneumonia
Shingles
Gardasil
Measles
Mumps
Chickenpox
Smallpox


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2019)

I got the senior one.  I asked about it and the nurse said that anyone over 60 gets the senior one unless they ask for the other one.  Pcp says it lasts  longer than 3 months. And if you do get the flu it will not be as severe.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I got the senior one.  I asked about it and the nurse said that anyone over 60 gets the senior one unless they ask for the other one.  Pcp says it lasts  longer than 3 months. And if you do get the flu it will not be as severe.


I was told there is one that specifies 65+ and I am not that old yet so I got the regular one.  I am not feeling so good now after getting the shot.  Chills weakness and nose was congested this morning.  Some have this reaction


----------



## Mike (Dec 25, 2019)

All medicines including the Flu Shots rea free for
people over 60 here in the UK, but I never heard
about varying strengths, maybe there is and only
the Doctors and there staff know and give the right
one to whoever.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

I've NEVER had a flu shot and I seldom get sick. I am NOT advocating that you needn't get one, do what you think is best. 

You know a flu vaccine is made up almost a year ahead of time. They have to guess what strain it's going to be - sometimes they get it right and sometimes not. If it's the wrong vaccine, it won't do you any good. 

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/prevent/how-fluvaccine-made.htm


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

I've been getting the high-dose flu shot for seniors. Have never had side effects from them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

I got my flu shot last Saturday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2020)

I usually get the flu shot in October.


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I got the senior one.  I asked about it and the nurse said that anyone over 60 gets the senior one unless they ask for the other one.  Pcp says it lasts  longer than 3 months. And if you do get the flu it will not be as severe.


Yes, that's the desperate reply for people who ask a doctor:  "If the flu shot works, why do so many people get the flu anyway?"
"It will not be as severe."  How do they determine that?
They can't, but they have to justify their recommendation somehow.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 30, 2020)

Gotta get that flu shot to stay healthy don't you know.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 4, 2020)

Note To Seniors: All should get the flu shot not for the flu alone. Getting the flu in our silver years can result in your death. ☠


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Note To Seniors: All should get the flu shot not for the flu alone. Getting the flu in our silver years can result in your death. ☠


To each his own.  It's obvious that you seek confidence in your decision by suggesting others do as you do.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2020)

The only winter in recent memory that I skipped the flu shot I got pneumonia.  Maybe a coincidence?  I don't know but I get the flu shot.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 4, 2020)

I didn't get the flu shot in 2009 and, over that New Year's Eve Weekend, I got a bad cough and really thought I was a goner. Actually told my wife that. The cough started on a Saturday night, got a little worse on Sunday, but by Monday AM, is was definitely worse. Wife took me to the doctor and he prescribed a "narcotic" type cough medicine, an anti-biotic and a lung x-ray. The x-ray revealed a spot of pneumonia on my one lung. The cough medicine really helped, as well as the anti-biotic. 

I swore from that time, on, that I'd always get a yearly Senior Double Dose Flu Shot. My wife does also. My VA PCP told me that the Senior Flu Shot wouldn't stop me from getting the flu, but it is definitely stops how bad it could be. 

We just got ours last Thursday at Walmart. Shoulder pain for about a day and a half, but the pain is definitely worth getting the shot.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've NEVER had a flu shot and I seldom get sick. I am NOT advocating that you needn't get one, do what you think is best.
> 
> You know a flu vaccine is made up almost a year ahead of time. They have to guess what strain it's going to be - sometimes they get it right and sometimes not. If it's the wrong vaccine, it won't do you any good.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/prevent/how-fluvaccine-made.htm


Think even if they guess wrong it can still semi-protect you even if you do get the current strain...make the case easier on you.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> I didn't get the flu shot in 2009 and, over that New Year's Eve Weekend, I got a bad cough and really thought I was a goner. Actually told my wife that. The cough started on a Saturday night, got a little worse on Sunday, but by Monday AM, is was definitely worse. Wife took me to the doctor and he prescribed a "narcotic" type cough medicine, an anti-biotic and a lung x-ray. The x-ray revealed a spot of pneumonia on my one lung. The cough medicine really helped, as well as the anti-biotic.
> 
> I swore from that time, on, that I'd always get a yearly Senior Double Dose Flu Shot. My wife does also. My VA PCP told me that the Senior Flu Shot wouldn't stop me from getting the flu, but it is definitely stops how bad it could be.
> 
> We just got ours last Thursday at Walmart. Shoulder pain for about a day and a half, but the pain is definitely worth getting the shot.


A bit of info would help.  A cough with no fever is not the flu; it's called a Chest Cold.  The flu presents with high fever.  It is common for people to call any illness the Flu.
An antibiotic only treats a bacterial infection; not viruses.  Flu is a virus, not a bacteria; that's why there is no cure for it & antibiotics won't help it. Neither will cough medicines.
What happened is simple:  Like most colds & flu that you survive, your immune system is what cured it; not anything the doctor did.  The coughing & mucus production is how your immune system gets rid of the illness & cough medicine prolongs your illness by suppressing that response.
If you ever had food poisoning, you recall fever, vomiting & diarrhea.  If you see a doctor, he may give you something to stop the diarrhea.  Bad idea.  The vomiting & diarrhea is how your immune system gets rid of the contaminated food & bacteria quickly.  The fever kills off the bacteria because it can't survive the higher temperature.  Unless those symptoms are life threatening, it's not a good idea to interfere with them.
Doctors know people want to feel better NOW, so they will usually prescribe drugs that make their patient feel better soon.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 14, 2020)

A question:

If the Corona Virus is easier to get than the flu, and,
if the Corona Virus is more deadly than the flu, and,
if wearing masks protects us against the Corona Virus, then,
wouldn't wearing a mask also protect us against the flu, and,
if so, why do we need a flu shot?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 14, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> A question:
> 
> If the Corona Virus is easier to get than the flu, and,
> if the Corona Virus is more deadly than the flu, and,
> ...



If all this dialogue is going through your mind, then just skip the flu shot.  But* do* wear a mask.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> A question:
> 
> If the Corona Virus is easier to get than the flu, and,
> if the Corona Virus is more deadly than the flu, and,
> ...


Because if some of those nasties sneak through and you come down with both Corona virus and the flu, you'll be royally screwed,


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 14, 2020)

Not necessarily. Neither one is a death sentence. Even those who died while having both at the same time (per the CDC) had an average of 2 other things wrong, medically. I've never received a flu shot and haven't had the flu in many years. While I get that this doesn't mean much, my empirical experience is that they're unnecessary, for me. Now then, if I were really sick and had underlying conditions, I'd likely think differently.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Not necessarily. Neither one is a death sentence. Even those who died while having both at the same time (per the CDC) had an average of 2 other things wrong, medically. I've never received a flu shot and haven't had the flu in many years. While I get that this doesn't mean much, my empirical experience is that they're unnecessary, for me. Now then, if I were really sick and had underlying conditions, I'd likely think differently.


Understandable.


----------



## 911 (Oct 14, 2020)

I got my high dose yesterday. This morning at 3:30 a.m., I woke up to go to the BR. Felt good, went back to bed and fell right back to sleep. Then at 4:30 a.m., I woke up again and this time, I was freezing cold, achy all over and one heckuva' headache. Got up, took 2 Tylenol, went back to bed, fell asleep and awoke again an hour later feeling just fine. I guess it was just a little reaction of some type.


----------



## win231 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> A question:
> 
> If the Corona Virus is easier to get than the flu, and,
> if the Corona Virus is more deadly than the flu, and,
> ...


Such logic is very irritating to the Gloom & Doom crowd.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> A question:
> 
> If the Corona Virus is easier to get than the flu, and,
> if the Corona Virus is more deadly than the flu, and,
> ...


There are no guarantees.


----------

